
Onboarding is more important than hiring - asplake
https://medium.nobl.io/onboarding-is-more-important-than-hiring-d09c9c7890c0
======
tomkinson
Controversial, but the piece, and truth is, there's definitely some merit to
this position. The difficulty is in creating onboarding experiences that also
account for the uniqueness of humans. Creating a replicatable process for
introducing new hires to a company based on who they are, not on procedural
flow steps unified for company benifit. That's the real work to be done.

